# tiny broken capillaries in hand



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

It seems like every time I do anything the least bit strenuous, my entire hand and wrist are covered in tiny little pink/red spots. I'm assuming they are broken capillaries. They go away after a while (several days). what am i missing in my diet? I was thinking about getting on pycnogenol. 

Any other ideas?


----------

